# Magging reels



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

I here and read people putting magnets on reels.. how does this work?
All my penn and ambassador reels are either stainless steel or aluminum, or grafite.. how does this magnet stuff work? 
Being that the above materials are non magnetic..??? Someone explain..:beer:


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

easiest way to explain it is turbulence. 

Its not the attractant properties that make it work.

If it was the middle of the afternoon I would tell you the specific magnetic properties, but I am ready for bed and it just won't come to me. Google!


----------



## mantriumph (Sep 12, 2006)

The magnet fields out a current that distorts the surrounding area just enough to affect anything moveing along its path....Thats my bestopcorn:


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

A spool made from a material that conducts electricity will produce an eddy current when it revolves. 

The faster it turns the stronger the current.

The closer the magnet is to the spool/eddy current the greater the braking effect.

BB


----------



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

Black Beard said:


> A spool made from a material that conducts electricity will produce an eddy current when it revolves.
> 
> The faster it turns the stronger the current.
> 
> ...


Neil, that is one of the best and shortest answers on the "Eddy Current" subject that I have read ... it really simplifies the "mystery" of it all.

The orginal poster talked about "I here and read people putting magnets on reels.. how does this work? All my penn and ambassador reels are either stainless steel or aluminum, or grafite"

Stainless Steel spools will work, so will chrome brass spools but the large amount of magnets used to generate an eddy current, may still not overcome the kinetic energy generated by these heavy spools (flywheels).

Graphite and old bakelite spools can be used if you incorporate an aluminium disk to activate the eddy current from the placed magnet (s).

So an aluminium spool is the best, it is lightweight, so that the kinetic energy of the revolving spool will not overcome the generated eddy current of the attached magnets. So with the proper adjustments of the magnet (s) to and from the surface of revolving spool, you will get a controlled cast without causing an over run of the spool during the cast. An over run is caused by the spool revolving faster then the line going out during the cast ...commonly called a backlash, mess, birdsnest etc.

I hope this adds to Neil's comments


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

Hey Richard, Happy New Year!

You know me, I use the KISS rule - 

Keep It Simple Stupid!


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Great explaination!


----------



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

Black Beard said:


> Hey Richard, Happy New Year!
> 
> You know me, I use the KISS rule -
> 
> Keep It Simple Stupid!


Neil, A Merry Christmas and a Happy Healthy Prosperous New Year to you and your Family

Neil ...I'm more diplomatic when I say KISS ....it's Keep It Simple Sam...

....Richard

Twelve Days of Christmas


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

nomadfl said:


> Graphite and old bakelite spools can be used if you incorporate an aluminium disk to activate the eddy current from the placed magnet (s).



Sounds like your a fan of GOS's website (RIP), what a loss, the man could doanything with a reel..... and much more!


----------



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

wizardude said:


> Sounds like your a fan of GOS's website (RIP), what a loss, the man could doanything with a reel..... and much more!


Do you mean the late George Pope aka Gowge? If it is ..we go back a few years ...old Penns and the Daiwa Sealine X rods ...he's the one who got me interested. Plus we had old grandpa spook up in Maine, who did wonders with old Abu's....cost me a few bucks since then I wonder if anyone ever kept his site up??? ...opcorn: :beer:


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Magging Reels, Eddy Currents Et Al*

GOS is Grandpa Old Spook san from Maine who wrote a book on everything; reels, guns; you name it.

He died at an early age and I always suspect that he had some kind of infirmity, but never knew what.

His site is still there but I can't provide the addy because I'm away from my stash in Lower Alabama in Central Florida (until manana, I promise).

I will provide it when I get back. This computer is my daughter's and I don't really know how to operate it. Stay tuned.

BTW, Richard and BB: Happy New Year and I do hope that you catch some fish.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Charlie2 said:


> GOS is Grandpa Old Spook san from Maine who wrote a book on everything; reels, guns; you name it.
> 
> He died at an early age and I always suspect that he had some kind of infirmity, but never knew what.
> 
> ...


Please post the site...I'd be interested in it also!


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

Here ya go guys.... It's "Grandpa Old Spook", and here is his site: 

http://www.100megspop3.com/oldvalkyry/index.html

A major loss to us all! Enjoy his site! RIP


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Gos*

Yep; that's it. Thanks a lot. C2


----------



## moose22dog (Feb 17, 2010)

thanks for the link, thats a awsome site.opcorn:


----------

